# L-carnitine



## Btails (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey all,

Just wondering, if one wanted to make the own injectable L-carn what's the place with the purest L-carnitine? Dont want to be using impure shit. Done that before and have some permanent lumps from it.

Thanks


----------



## Btails (Aug 5, 2019)

Just doing some research. So l-carnitine becomes acidic when mixed with water. 

So 3.8

To bring the ph back to 7.4 could use a premade phosphate buffered solution. Not sure if its strong enough to overcome the acidity issues at 200mg/ml but going to assume so?

Anyone else care to chime in here?


----------

